# New Shelf in Cellar



## passthebottle (Jan 31, 2008)

Build these shelfs up off the floor ,as about twice a year the cellar floods and after heavy rains the floor gets wet. These are heavy duty , don'tn have to worry about thses onesfalling down, I think I could safely jump on these ones.


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking shelf, I would like to do something similar to that in my garage around all four walls, that is if I can ever get the junk cleaned out of it.


----------



## passthebottle (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks L C , 2 sheets of oak plywood and 12 shelf brackets was all it took.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice looking and great job on it.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the veneered oak plywood is a bit over priced, but it does make for a nice shelf, as well as exposed cabinet ends on cabinets. Better than having to buy solid oak to do with I guess. I bought a 1/4" by two and a half foot piece of oak recently for use in making a knife blade for one of the wooden knives I was making,. Ten bucks. I thought that was extreme as well, but then after completing the project , figured it was money well spent.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 3, 2008)

super bottle shelf. i had similar issues with the basement at our old house. i attached a photo of a shelf i made using birch veneer plywood , about half the price of oak. If I remember correctly, i used a combination of Fruitwood and golden oak stain on this piece. grain not quite as nice as oak, but price is nice............ take care everyone.

 Jim


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome way to show off the collection


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2008)

Jim, your shelf looks really good, the items you have displayed in it set it off even more. I have made a lot of things out of just good old white pine in the past. It does not matter whether you use high grade or low grade material. If you design it right for where you plan to put it, amd put some effort into the quality of work you do in completing it, it really does not matter what kind of material you use. Again, nice job.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shelf! I wish I something like that to display my bottles. Great job displaying!


----------

